# 98 GMC 3500 w/ 8ft plow for hire central ma area



## 1/2tonthatcould (Aug 5, 2011)

Looking for someone to hire my truck this winter, whether it be in a large parking lot, roads, whatever it is. Truck is reliable, and so am I. Experienced plower and willing to work through the night. My truck has a flat bed body that is perfect for holding a sander.

8ft plow, single wheel, gvw of 9200. 

worcester or fitchburg area preffered.


----------

